#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Джонанг >  > > >  >  >  Занятия с Ламой 01 -02 декабря 2012г. + Цог к Дню рождения Павла Батюка.

## Kirill M

Друзья!

01.12.12г. - с 18-00 до 21-00 - йога центр "Шамбала" - медитация Шаматха. (м. Пролетарская, Крестьянская застава, ул. Марксисская д. 9)
02.12.12г. - с 18-00 до 21-00 - центр тибетской традиции школы "Джонанг" - медитация Шаматха. И Праздничный Цог в честь Дня рождения Павла Батюка (м. Партизанская, ул. Окружной проезд 16, комн. 113)
Центр тибетской традиции Джонанг www.jonangpa.ru

----------


## Нико

> Друзья!
> 
> 01.12.12г. - с 18-00 до 21-00 - йога центр "Шамбала" - медитация Шаматха. (м. Пролетарская, Крестьянская застава, ул. Марксисская д. 9)
> 02.12.12г. - с 18-00 до 21-00 - центр тибетской традиции школы "Джонанг" - медитация Шаматха. И Праздничный Цог в честь Дня рождения Павла Батюка (м. Партизанская, ул. Окружной проезд 16, комн. 113)
> Центр тибетской традиции Джонанг www.jonangpa.ru


Ой, вначале прочла "занятия с Далай-ламой". ))))

----------

Джигме (29.11.2012)

----------

